# HOLA! More poachers at KN



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.thefisherman.com/index.c...81&ParentCat=19#sthash.FFb1u7AD.iBRxbpY6.dpbs



> Four Prince George’s County residents were charged with poaching 33 striped bass in Kent Narrows as a result of an ongoing effort by officers to target illegal fishing hot spots.
> 
> Officers conducting surveillance on Nov. 26 noticed several recreational anglers fishing on shore and on boats violating state fishing regulations.
> 
> ...


can't say they don't know better either when one has already been busted before.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If i were to say what Im thinking i would be banned. I like this site and prefer to stay.


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

I was there Wed night, Nov 25th fishing under the bridge. DNR did not show up when I left around 12:30 am, but there were 10 guys fishing from the bridge, 4 from the other side which both are illegal. I only saw one undersized rock caught and I assumed bagged. There were at least another 15 folks fishing from the boat ramp to the bridge corner. DNR needs to just set up shop there. Would decrease the amount of poachers who show up to keep baby rocks, so that those who actually follow regulation can fish!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> If i were to say what Im thinking i would be banned. I like this site and prefer to stay.


Same here my friend.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Just look at the last names. You don't have to say anything. Its been on going for years and they're not going to stop. Just think about how many fish they've kept. Like a drunk driver, its not the first time they've driven intoxicated its just that time they got caught.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys am with y'all on this one this freaking guys need to be sent to jail


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Like I said before....it's the black market sale of the rockfish that's the problem.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Like I said before....it's the black market sale of the rockfish that's the problem.


HHmmmm. Who's buying the shorties from these guys and where are they sold? Local Asian markets maybe?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't see these fish going for sale. I see it more as greed/ taking advantage of the resource and stocking up on as many as they can. maybeeeee selling to their apartment complex but highly doubt they are going to market.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll say it in a nice way, no cussing. This is a classic example of the Garbage we let into our country, Let stay if it's illeagal . They don't obey the laws in there own country, what makes our dumb communist leaders think they will obey ours. Imagine when complete anarchy takes hold , God forbid. They should be deported for poaching too.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

hunter1 said:


> I'll say it in a nice way, no cussing. This is a classic example of the Garbage we let into our country, Let stay if it's illeagal . They don't obey the laws in there own country, what makes our dumb communist leaders think they will obey ours. Imagine when complete anarchy takes hold , God forbid. They should be deported for poaching too.


UT OH....here we go. 

This thread could get ugly!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> UT OH....here we go.
> 
> This thread could get ugly!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

gpwf20c said:


> View attachment 17070
> View attachment 17070
> View attachment 17070
> View attachment 17070
> ...


Meh...her elbows are too pointy


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Meh...her elbows are too pointy


All these popcorn and youre looking at elbows haha


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lmfao


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Truth!. But that is a great popcorn machine.


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

Poachers are poachers despite race or ethnicity. The ones that hurt us the most are the white boaters who over fish an keep thousands of pounds of illegal fish. Some get caught but others roam free. Can't demonize a whole race because of a few who don't follow the law.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage 
Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent 
Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino 
Next time koyou see them doing something illegal, find one who understands American English and educate him/her
Trust me they are very receptive and appreciative


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

supercast said:


> Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage
> Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
> I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent
> Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino
> ...


You took the words out of my mouth. I was gonna add the same message about these folks maybe not knowing the regulation and that they should have signs in English and Spanish about the creel and size limits. I'm sure most buy the license and think everything that comes out the water is fair game. I'm sure word has gone out about the previous violators, but some sort of sign should be posted in every public access fishing point. It makes it easier for those who follow the law to point out to someone who might be thinking of violating the limits.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

L


supercast said:


> Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage
> Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
> I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent
> Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino
> ...


Good to see you've changed your attitude.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

supercast said:


> Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage
> Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
> I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent
> Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino
> ...



They all know the rules, youre given a regulation book when buying license and they have been doing this long enough. I guess you have never gone out to KN to witness them in action please do yourself a favor and go see, if they didnt know the rules why have guys running the fish back to the car as soon as it comes up and hide fish in bushes.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

kurazy kracka said:


> http://www.thefisherman.com/index.c...81&ParentCat=19#sthash.FFb1u7AD.iBRxbpY6.dpbs
> Four Prince George’s County residents were charged with poaching 33 striped bass in Kent Narrows as a result of an ongoing effort by officers to target illegal fishing hot spots.
> 
> Officers conducting surveillance on Nov. 26 noticed several recreational anglers fishing on shore and on boats violating state fishing regulations.
> ...





supercast said:


> Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage
> Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
> I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent
> Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino
> ...


I would think he would have some grasp of the law after having been guilty in court. Blatant disregard for the law in my opinion.

John


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

garbage 
Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent 
Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino 
Next time koyou see them doing something illegal, find one who understands American English and educate him/her
Trust me they are very receptive and appreciative[/QUOTE]


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

There were no mex 's here when Old Chris landed. All races have bad and dumb people, but right now we have to deal with them . All poachers should be put in jail when found. Remember when it comes to fishing or hunting lic, There is no ignorance of the law. That go's for all of us. I worked for the DNR when i got out of the Army. You should hear all the excuses for breaking the law when you catch them. Heck , before we were issued gun's , they wouldn't think twice of taking a shot at you. Back then these were all white guy's. Oh, you can not educate people that think they are smarter than you.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

supercast said:


> Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage
> Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
> I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent
> Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino
> ...


Que?
Como?

"Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage?"

I said that....really??? 

You got the wrong dude amigo!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

supercast said:


> garbage
> Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
> I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent
> Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nothing remotely like garbage in what I posted. The example from the OP that I highlighted shows the perpetrator had been found guilty in a court of law so if he had any sense he would know that he was breaking the law the second time when he got caught. In court the defendant is asked if he/she understands the charges against them, if they do not an interpreter is provided for them. It is blatant disregard for the law that affects all of us fisherman. There are many techniques the poachers use that I have witnessed such as hiding the illegal catch in bushes, hiding them in trash bags, taking each illegal fish to their car, even putting the fish on a stringer and cutting the stringer loose as DNR officers approach and many more creative processes to avoid detection . Are these all practices that they learned while fishing in their home countries with no regulations? I am not singling out any nationality of poachers just pointing out that many who poach have turned it into an art form and know exactly what they are doing.

John


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yaah these guys knew they were breaking the law I do also agree alot of these poachers come from countries that are poverty stricken so they keep what ever they catch but you are given a rules book wen you buy a license amd it is therefore there job to know these people knew what they where doing amd should have the book thrown at them and fined up the a$$ for this 33 rocks smh


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't care if they understand or not. They have to be stopped. Big fine, or put in jail might help. Then they will understand.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

supercast said:


> Caliyellowtail .who are you to call Gods' people garbage
> Most of these folks don't have regulations in their country and are not aware of these regulations that is why we need signs to be installed at all fishing area showing fishing requirements , types and creel limits
> I am witness to many Americans violated and abused the fishing laws and if you try to educate them they become rude and violent
> Christopher Columbus was really the first garbage and pirate who brought his gang and took away their land , yes these are the same people you now call Latino
> ...


interesting.
How about our other laws? Should we post signs on every corner listing the laws of the land in multiple languages for them ?
How many laws should they be allowed to break because they "don't understand".
BS. 
Go to Mexico or any other country besides the US and break the law.
Just tell them you didnt understand and see how that works for you.
ignorance of the law is no excuse. It is their responsibility to learn the law of the land.
Not ours to allow them to break the laws due to ignorance.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for the fishing report. So... about half are keepers at KN.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Twinkies said:


> Thank you for the fishing report. So... about half are keepers at KN.


bring plenty of plastic bags to put fish in.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

crappie410 said:


> Yaah these guys knew they were breaking the law I do also agree alot of these poachers come from countries that are poverty stricken so they keep what ever they catch but you are given a rules book wen you buy a license amd it is therefore there job to know these people knew what they where doing amd should have the book thrown at them and fined up the a$$ for this 33 rocks smh


I agree.

Did they even have a license? Regardless, anyone willing to live here in the USA needs to learn the law. Ignorance, stupidity and or not caring is not a valid reason. When I travel to a foreign country, I make sure I know the do's and don'ts. It's not that hard. Especially now a days with this thing called the Internet. Lol.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

> Go to Mexico or any other country besides the US and break the law.
> Just tell them you didnt understand and see how that works for you.
> ignorance of the law is no excuse. It is their responsibility to learn the law of the land.
> Not ours to allow them to break the laws due to ignorance.


This.

Of course locking them up would do no good either since in our country, any jail they would go to would be a decent hotel in their own country.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

We should change te forum name to pier and borders funny how we get called Mexican when the Mexican population in MD is very small compared to Central Americans


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

I went out last night and caught two undersize rockfish, one was 19.5 an the other was about 16.5. Healthy fat fish i say but they went back to the waters and guess what, I'm a Hispanic that follows the rules and been following the regulations since I use to go fishing with the old man. But last night I saw all races breaking the rules, I saw a couple of white folks fishing from the bridge, walking up and down the bridge, they were even fishing the east side of the bridge ( like Amiri King says,white privilege ) lol, but I did saw some idiot Latinos that makes all Hispanic, Latino look bad. They crowd up the space, leave a mess, and they are taking are future fishery from our kids. I guess the only way I see the state controlling this situation is by shutting Kent Narrows down for good. Big disappointment on how folks in this forum talks with so much hate and racism, unbelievable! This is a fishing report site not a site to defame other races! Come on guys let it go and let DNR do its duty..... Fish in folks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL! Some of my best friends are ------- I agree with you Penn626. a lot of people breaking the laws and leaving trash in the fishing areas. Oh, that was a joke I started off with. I'm sure you heard that before. If you know what I mean.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Penn626 said:


> I went out last night and caught two undersize rockfish, one was 19.5 an the other was about 16.5. Healthy fat fish i say but they went back to the waters and guess what, I'm a Hispanic that follows the rules and been following the regulations since I use to go fishing with the old man. But last night I saw all races breaking the rules, I saw a couple of white folks fishing from the bridge, walking up and down the bridge, they were even fishing the east side of the bridge ( like Amiri King says,white privilege ) lol, but I did saw some idiot Latinos that makes all Hispanic, Latino look bad. They crowd up the space, leave a mess, and they are taking are future fishery from our kids. I guess the only way I see the state controlling this situation is by shutting Kent Narrows down for good. Big disappointment on how folks in this forum talks with so much hate and racism, unbelievable! This is a fishing report site not a site to defame other races! Come on guys let it go and let DNR do its duty..... Fish in folks!


unless moderators do their job and do something it always goes like this.....#truth#


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I caught 16" rock yesterday and the guy next to me told me to keep it. I thought he was kidding, so I chuckled. He seemed disturbed when I threw it back. He caught a similar size about 10 minutes later and went straight to his car without even measuring and came back fishing for more.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Twinkies said:


> I caught 16" rock yesterday and the guy next to me told me to keep it. I thought he was kidding, so I chuckled. He seemed disturbed when I threw it back. He caught a similar size about 10 minutes later and went straight to his car without even measuring and came back fishing for more.


did you call that poaching hotline?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Twinkies said:


> I caught 16" rock yesterday and the guy next to me told me to keep it. I thought he was kidding, so I chuckled. He seemed disturbed when I threw it back. He caught a similar size about 10 minutes later and went straight to his car without even measuring and came back fishing for more.


Here ya go Twinkies:

MD Poacher Hotline. They answer instantly 24x7. Store it in your cell.

*1-800-635-6124*


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't like wasting DNRs time over 1 fish, but I have called for poachers who take it to the next level. 

I hate poachers, but he looked eager to feed his family. I don't think he'll waste any part of that fish. I only fish for fun, so I throw everything back. We balance each other out. I know this will bring more controversy, but there will always be bad people. All we can do is hope and pray they don't shoot, rape, rob, drink and drive, cheat on their spouse, do drugs, steal or take undersize fish.


I was watching charter size boat, that was commercial, with over a dozen barrels of fish overflowing from the top. One after another coming in last week at the Rudee Inlet. One boat had about the amount a keepers a surf fisher would have in their entire lifetime. After seeing the videos of commercial fisherman's and charters, I don't think surf fishers really make that much of a dent. 


If fishing was this easy, it wouldn't be fun anymore. 





It seems like a 1000:1 catch ratio between boaters and surf fishers.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

A thousand surf fisherman wouldn't put a dent in that catch.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Commercial fishing is truly the death of great fishing


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Me no speak englas,first thing they say.but they understand to pay that fine.had a guy that said the officer said read the ticket dnr said you understand to pay the fine guy said yes lmas officer said i thought you didnt understand than cuffed him for the poaching also lying


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

CRAPPIE410 Thank you for saying the truth


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

CaliYellowtail said:


> HHmmmm. Who's buying the shorties from these guys and where are they sold? Local Asian markets maybe?


Asian stores, Latino stores all sell rockfish 12-14 inches. I don't know if they are farm-raised or not. I am sure they label the fish as "farm-raised". They sell undersized blue crab, and label it "Louisiana crab" or something like that.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr.Mahiya said:


> Asian stores, Latino stores all sell rockfish 12-14 inches. I don't know if they are farm-raised or not. I am sure they label the fish as "farm-raised". They sell undersized blue crab, and label it "Louisiana crab" or something like that.


Most of those stripers are farmed, you can tell by their stripes.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

gpwf20c said:


> Most of those stripers are farmed, you can tell by their stripes.


and the shape of them.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> and the shape of them.


That's not a Striper. It's a Hybrid or Wiper.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Definitely a hybrid


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

CaliYellowtail said:


> HHmmmm. Who's buying the shorties from these guys and where are they sold? Local Asian markets maybe?


Yes, I have seen Asian markets sell shorties. They also sell undersized, female or male crabs blue crabs. I just wish the government would come down on them, hard. It's not fair.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

andypat said:


> I don't care if they understand or not. They have to be stopped. Big fine, or put in jail might help. Then they will understand.


Yes!!! That's how traffic violations work in court. Caught and be fined. And it's working. It didn't matter if they said "no English speaking" to you. Why should illegal fishing be any different? Remember, not knowing the law is no excuse to commit a crime.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

gpwf20c said:


> All these popcorn and youre looking at elbows haha


You guys can eat the popcorn, and leave the rest to me. Haha


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> http://www.thefisherman.com/index.c...81&ParentCat=19#sthash.FFb1u7AD.iBRxbpY6.dpbs
> 
> 
> 
> can't say they don't know better either when one has already been busted before.


One issue is law enforcement and court fines. They need to be harsh and enforced. Poachers likely know the laws. Repeat offenders they must have done calculations. They decided that even with them busted and paying the little fines, but with the times they were not caught and took home illegal fish they would come ahead. So they gamble again. How else can you rationalize it?


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

Sql said:


> Yes!!! That's how traffic violations work in court. Caught and be fined. And it's working. It didn't matter if they said "no English speaking" to you. Why should illegal fishing be any different? Remember, not knowing the law is no excuse to commit a crime.


I stand to correct myself for what I said about traffic violations case. In fact, that case is similar to fishing violations case. I heard on the WTOP radio this afternoon one of the Maryland county police chief is very upset about how repeat offenders are being handled in court, because one of his deputies were killed by collision, while stopped at a traffic light, by a repeatedly convicted drunk driver. Now I think it's just a game these people are playing (with the law enforcement), like I'm smart and careful, you caught me this time, but you won't catch me again. It's a gambler's mentality. It's similar to the urge that drives people to buy powerball lotto. The difference is buying powerball might hurt the buyer only financially, whereas poachers they hurt everything and everybody. These people should be fined heavily and the court should mean it.


----------

